# ED56-U assembly problem . help please



## Blondi (Jul 5, 2012)

I have an ED56 F&P dryer . I have it apart atm , and have replaced the heating element . but something is not right when I put it back together . the 2 pulleys arent sitting close to the shaft of the motor , which the belt runs through . I need to find a website that shoes me some internal , rear view diagrams/photos so I can see where I have gone wrong , Any assistance/info would be appreciated . Thanks Aleish


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

F&P--? Please give the full proper name and your country--
USA Canada UK Australia Germany South Africa?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

good luck with any Fisher Pykel help, they are one of the worst with any type of "free help". Maybe if you could post a photo here of what your problem is I could probably walk you through it.


----------



## Blondi (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for only posting minimal information , F&P ... Fisher and Paykel and I'm in Australia . I have a couple of photos from before I dismantled the unit . 
I will go and get some new photos of the way the unit looks now . I'll be back shortly


----------



## Blondi (Jul 5, 2012)

Ok Before and after shots of belt drive . notice in the after shots how far down the motor/shaft is sitting , Ive tried various things I thought It might have been , Im pretty mechanically minded . but this one has got me .... hope you can help


----------

